# Looking for Dojo in Sterling Heights, Mich.



## Darkmoon (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey, how's it going!? I have a friend that's looking to get into martial arts, and he needs a place to teach him. So if anyone knows 

ANY DOJOS IN THE STERLING HEIGHTS, MICH. 

area any at all . He's looking for some art maybe not Arnis but something, I would have posted on other topic pages but those pages arent as friendly as this one. 

So in short if you have any info on Dojos in the Sterling Heights area I would love to here about them as soon as possible.

Thank You


----------



## ppko (Sep 5, 2004)

here are some arnis schools in michigan



Warren​


Apprentice Instructor: Enoch Carlton 11380 Kaltz 
Warren, MI. 48089 
Ph: (586) 756-1536 
Email: modernarnis73@juno.com 
​
​

Lansing 

Modern Arnis Connection 
Certified Instructor: Scott VanDerzee 2103 Westbury Road 
Lansing, MI 48906 
Ph: 517-321-4638 
Email: guro69@webtv.net 
​
Midland​

Angel's Martial Arts Center 
Apprentice Instructor: Angel DeJesus 1908A S. Saginaw Rd. 
Midland, MI 48640 
Ph: 989-835-6000 
Email: angel@angelskarate.com​​here are some karate schools

*Michigan*
Darwin Banister
Karate Kobujitsu Institute
7770 Cooley Lake
Waterford, MI 48327
238 366-7300
elitelaw@netzero.net

Ed Emrich
Person Safety Services
6213  E, Napier Ave.
Benton Harbor, MI 49022
269 944-4835
EEmrich@peoplepc.com

Michael Pierce
Pierce Martial Arts Institute 
15384 S. Monroe St. 
Monroe, MI 48161
734 242-6885
www.mwsda.com

Michigan 


<LI>Okinawan Academy of Martial Arts
DenRyuKan
Charles Peterson
924 Elmwood
Lansing, Mi. 48917
517-327-0710
Okinawan Academy of Martial Arts email <LI>The Dojo of Okinawan Karate 
RyuShikan
Toby Heberly
660 Baldwin
(Baldwin Place)
Jenison, Michigan 49428
616-457-9260
Hopefully some of these are close by all are pretty good schools I know that but the last to I am not sure of but there organization is well respected


----------



## progressivetactics (Sep 5, 2004)

aprentice instructor may be an old title for Guro Enoch T. Carlton. He rec'd his lakan.  He has been training in arnis for over 8 years, and probably 10-12 years total in karate.  I know he is a 3rd degree black belt, and helps run the Warren Main Ukiyo Dojo, in Warren (10 and Hoover area).
He had a studio in Sterling Heights, but not anymore.

I don't know how far your friend is looking to travel to train, but I would highly recommend Guro Carlton for Arnis, and their club for Karate.
Also- Clinton Twp- Sensei Steve Liegghio for Shorinji Ryu, Aikido, Arnis and Tai Chi.
Mt. Clemens- Sensei Dean Romanelli for shorinji Ryu, Tai Chi and Modern Arnis.

bb


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 8, 2004)

You could also send them to Rochester if you'd like, where I run my program. See my site below. I think we are worth checking out to see if we are a good fit. Rochester is fairly close to Sterling Heights; have this person call me if they are serious.

248-722-1634

Thanks,

Paul


----------

